# Paradox filmscore!



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi everyone,

It's been a while but I've been very busy with the new schoolyear with alot of compositionassignments plus a soundtrack. The film is called Paradox and it's 19min long. I wrote about 17min of music in about a month or about 5 weeks. Here's the site of the film which will be online soon:

http://www.jhprod.com/encounter_gallery.shtml

This film has also been submitted to Sundance Film Festival in America and alot of other big festivals! So I'm very excited about it...

Here's the soundtrack itself:

http://www.sidbarnhoorn.com/Paradox.zip

I hope you enjoy it! I'll give an update when the film gets online!

Cheers,


----------



## Elfen (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Sid!

Wow great littles pieces of work, sound great. You put good ambiant reverb and orchestra noises. What kind of samples do you use for Cellos and Violins sections? That sound big and intimate at the same time. 

I like the chamber style. I like the sound design feel to it as well. It feel like if there is no big melodies.

Great work!


----------



## IvanP (Oct 12, 2005)

Excellent work, Sid! The loom of textures is exquisite, very nice string writing and overall great production... I'd love to see how it works within the film, but according to the images, I'm sure you hit the spot! 

Are these SI strings? What about these low woodwinds?  

Congratulations 

Iv


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 12, 2005)

Ey Elfen,

Thanks for listening, I'm glad you like it! I bet you'll like the film as well. The strings are all from Sonic Implants which is a great library. I indeed did some of my own sounddesign in the Main Titles cue and Solitude and Despair.

The score itself didn't really require any big melodies and fully worked out themes though. I use a few little motifs which return at certain places but I mostly try to weave the atmosphere that is needed with a melodical/harmonical carpet that centers on the moods of the scenes...

Cheers,


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 12, 2005)

Ey Ivan,

Thanks mate! Glad you like it as well! The woodwinds vary from VSL French Oboe to XSample woodwinds fromwhich I mostly used the bassoon and the bass clarinet which work great because of it's specific and dark timbre...

Cheers,


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 12, 2005)

Strings sound very good. I like the addition of scoring noise.


----------



## Niah (Oct 12, 2005)

Excellent soundtrack sid! 

Your production skills have improved imensly and so did your mock-up capabilities.


----------



## Ed (Oct 12, 2005)

The production is excellent and I agree the strings are very nice! Good expression control as well.

Not sure about the sound designery bed in the background, but I suppose it works for the film.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Sid,

Subtle and consequently executed. A real mood-setter. Sounds very real. Great work!!!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 13, 2005)

Indeed very nice stuff... I wish I could score something moody soon, rather than balls to the walls action.

Good job


----------



## Markus S (Oct 13, 2005)

I like it alot -- great composing style. The film looks pretty cool, too. This school you are going to seems to be really an excellent place to get started in the buisness.

Good luck,
Markus.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 13, 2005)

What more to say... Great score, Sid :D


----------



## NedK (Oct 13, 2005)

Fine work. I really enjoyed it. Great use of SISS!


----------



## Evan Gamble (Oct 13, 2005)

i already told you what i think...It ROCKS!...in a subtle way :wink:


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 13, 2005)

Eyyy thanks guys! I'm glad you like it...

*Choc0thrax*: the additional scoring noise is great indeed... adds so much more life to the score itself though it's very soft, almost floornoise, it still adds that tad of ambience to it.

*Markus S*: the school I do is indeed very cool and we get alot of great compositional-assignments and learn the skills of the trade. I'm but still in the 2nd year so I'm very keen on learning more!

*NedK*: SISS Rox!


Overall it was a pretty though score to write but it was a great experience though. The first week was pretty heavy. I went on every day fulltime without any breaks...  Stupid!
So I was pretty beat in the second week but I made a nice scheduel so I wouldn't forget to take a break once in a while... haha...
I had alot of phone contact with the director and we talked alot about the scenes and what the main purpose and setting/mood of them were. I may layouts and big pieces of text on paper and got to work.

It was a hell of a job but I'm glad it turned out alright! Thanks for listening and your comments... 

Cheers,


----------



## fictionmusic (Oct 13, 2005)

Excellent job Sid...moody and the end credits are even a little bit playful. You did an exemplary job as always. The sound design elements are very nice too....a great melding. I take it the music wasn't written to picture? I gather this from what you said only. I prefer music that can stand on its own and this certainly does. 

Post more often Sid, you keep reminding me how badly I want SISS.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 14, 2005)

Ey mate,

Thanks man! Though I did write the score to the picture. Most keymoments had to be perfectly timed so it was the only way for me to work accually. So I'm very glad of what you said that it stands on it's own which is one of my goals of course so thanks for mentioning that! 

Cheers,


----------



## fictionmusic (Oct 14, 2005)

Sid_Barnhoorn said:


> Ey mate,
> 
> Thanks man! Though I did write the score to the picture. Most keymoments had to be perfectly timed so it was the only way for me to work accually. So I'm very glad of what you said that it stands on it's own which is one of my goals of course so thanks for mentioning that!
> 
> Cheers,



Well well. I am impressed...I find the hardest thing for music to do is to fit picture and still stand on its own (with the exception of the trailer-dramatic-stormdrum thing which at this point barely even fits picture let alone stands on its own). Well done Sid.


----------



## lux (Oct 15, 2005)

Very effective score Sid, mature and well suited.

a very nice job

Luca


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 16, 2005)

Cool,

*fictionmusic*: Mostly it's just the feeling you put into the music and the way you express it. In my case, I'm good in doing dark and mysterious stuff though this was a very big challenge to do it still paid off at the end so I'm glad that it got to be a good score working very well for picture as well as on it's own.

Alas, the film is not online yet though I'll keep you all up to date. I think there'll be a trailer first to get a glimps of the feel and the drive of the whole thing.

Yo Luca, thanks man!  Im glad you like it...

Cheers,


----------



## fictionmusic (Oct 16, 2005)

Sid_Barnhoorn said:


> Cool,
> 
> *fictionmusic*: Mostly it's just the feeling you put into the music and the way you express it. In my case, I'm good in doing dark and mysterious stuff though this was a very big challenge to do it still paid off at the end so I'm glad that it got to be a good score working very well for picture as well as on it's own.
> 
> ...



Sid I look forward to seeing how the music works against picture. I write a lot of cartoon music and without the picture it often makes very little musical sense.

I think generally it is easier for most composers to write moody stuff and horrorific music than it is to write nuetral cues. I wrote for a show called The Nature Of Things and it was mostly neutral cues ("no editorials please") and it was extrememly hard to do. I loved it when I could take the gloves off and write emotional stuff.

In any event, Kudos on a job well done!


----------



## KevinKauai (Oct 17, 2005)

Terrific score, Sid!

As host of the weekly Internet radio program "Two Cents Worth" on www.CygnusRadio.com (Fridays, 10 PM EDT to 1 AM) I am very thrilled that you have agreed to my featuring the entire score in the third hour this coming Friday, October 21. "Two Cents Worth" features the best in Indie symphonic, cinematic, experimental (a large tent!) and ambient music.

If you are a indepent composer/musician and would like to submit some of your material, please check out the http://www.kevintweedy.net/Radio_Submit.htm (Submission Info page) that I have set up. If you would like to check out some of the mid-Fi Archives of past programs, check out http://kevintweedy.net/2CW.htm (the Archives page). 

This is a total labor of love for me -- coupled with a wish to give talented folks more exposure. I make nothing financially from this effort except for the personal satisfaction of bringing new independent music to a growing audience. The Archives page serves to link any artist played to a self-promotion page where people can seek our their CDs or download services or whatever. (You provide the link and I'll make sure it gets to the Archives page.)

Tune in for Sid's feature (you'll find all the connection info you need here and contact me if you'd like to join the growing ranks of talented individuals who are getting a little more recognition and exposure. CygnusRadio also has a chat room accessible from the main CygnusRadio page and a convivial group of folks typically is present to comment and basically promote their Indie music. I am always present in that Chat room during the live program. 

 KevinKauai


----------



## AkihitoOkawa (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi Sid,

Though I'm little late, I just listened to your sound track and was very impressed. I remember you talked about a film project on Skype earlier. Is the project is Paradox? I am looking forward to listening to the tunes on the film.

Aki


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 20, 2005)

Eyy guys,

*fictionmusic*: Thx man, do you have any of the cues online somewhere? Kinda curious.

*Kevin!!* Thanks for your reply. I'm glad you like it and it's showing of course, hahaha...

*Konnichiwa Aki-san*, I don't know if I was busy with Paradox at that time but it could as well be. My long/short-term memory is fluxuating at times... hehehe  But thank you very much for you message.

Cheers,


----------

